# CSH: Spain Journal



## spain (Apr 15, 2003)

I am here per written orders from Dr. Pain, who has philanthropically offered to work with me.  After perusing journals for the last week or so, I feel definitely out of my league, but I suppose it is more beneficial to reach up than down.

I do not have many stats as of yet; they will come in the next couple of weeks when my BF is tested.  The essentials are as follows:

AGE:  31
HEIGHT:  5'8"
WEIGHT:  140
BODY FAT:  23% (as of October 2002)

OVERALL GOALS:  to not sabotage my workout efforts with poor nutrional choices; obviously, to lose bodyfat and increase lean body mass; to get stronger in order to avoid future injuries (I am currently battling knee, shoulder and wrist problems); and to increase energy!

I will begin posting my meal journal tomorrow - ACCOUNTABILITY!

Dr. Pain - - Do you want me posting my workouts?  You know that my brain turns off while at the gym, so I don't even know if I can recall them in order to post them.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 15, 2003)

Welcome Spain 

First off, you have made gr8 progess in the last few weeks, and judging from your chest and arm definition yesterday.... you are under 20% BF....but I thought you weighed 138.4   (I know....bloat...lol)

Yes, please post your meals....and within a day or so, we will tune your program for maximal results 

Your W/O's will be useful also, as we can track your progress....

Yesterday you did.....because you were l8, a slightly different W/O than Laura...your new partner:  

1) Smith incline 4 sets and then a triple drop

2a) Swiss Ball Flyes
2b) Incline DB presses

3) Attempted Push-ups....lol, sorry, posting to make you want to get these

4) Cable Flyes, 2 lower, 1 middle, i upper

Now, let's see how you eat....

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by spain *_
> After perusing journals for the last week or so, I feel definitely out of my league, but I suppose it is more beneficial to reach up than down.



One last note........Never think/feel that way 

Like others here, we all, even having W/O'd for years, started somewhere........For instance. after a like 1-2 two weeks, you hit 30 pound DB flat bench presses, very formidable ......stop thinking you're in the "B" league, like your injury prone  V-Ball Team ....you're in the "A" league now!  

You have excellent genetics, an athletic backround, and will make excellent progress....Believe! 

(do you want before pics?)


DP


----------



## Jodi (Apr 15, 2003)

Welcome Aboard Spain!   

Its always good to have another dedicated female around.  

We're a good group around here and always look out for each other. 

Lucky - You get to w/o with DP.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> 
> Lucky - You get to w/o with DP.



Ditto!

Welcome


----------



## spain (Apr 15, 2003)

4/15  MEALS:
1.  4 whites, 1 yolk, handful of spinach
2.  2 scoops protein powder, 3 peach slices, 1 tsp. flax oil
3.  6 oz. canned tuna, tomato, 1 c. arugula
4.  Balance bar & 4" tortilla (I know, BAD)
5.  chicken breast, 1 c. mixed greens, 1 scallion, 5 grape   tomatoes, 1/4 avocado, 1/2 c. broccoli, 2 Tbsp. balsamic vinegairette
6.  --will grab handful of nuts before bedtime-- (is this okay?)

5.5 liters of water

I have to dig out my nutritional almanac to get the breakdown on all of these foods.  I think it's packed in a box in my garage.  Is there an online resource?

Thank you DP, Jodi & w8lifter (new picture? - nice) for the welcomes.  I look forward to learning a great deal from all of your experience!  And yes, I am lucky to get to be tortured by Dr. Pain!


----------



## sara (Apr 15, 2003)

welcome  these guys will help you alot, just follow their plans and you'll get there


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by spain *_
> 4/15  MEALS:
> 1.  4 whites, 1 yolk, handful of spinach
> 2.  2 scoops protein powder, 3 peach slices, 1 tsp. flax oil
> ...



For URls:



> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> www.fitday.com
> 
> www.calorieking.com



As for your meals....we will give you a program in a day or so, but let's look at what we can do better:

For your BW, we want to start getting about 210 grams  of protein in 6 meals, or about 35 grams per meal.......and example would be a can of tuna, 6 oz of chicken measured before cooking, 2 scoops  of protein powder (MP)...etc.  Plus at least 10 grams of Fat per meal....2 tsp of flax, 2 T of Cream, 2 yolks, etc.  We haven't decided on your carb profile yet....so:

1.  4 whites, 1 yolk, handful of spinach

*  This is only 23 P and 5 F...so you need to add P and F....like one more eggwhite and 1/2 cup of slow cooking oatmeal, 30+P 10 F, better would be 3 oz of chicken, 3 whites plus one whole egg..... *

2.  2 scoops protein powder, 3 peach slices, 1 tsp. flax oil

* 2 tsp flax *

3.  6 oz. canned tuna, tomato, 1 c. arugula

*Safflower oil mayo  or real Mayo to 10 F*

4.  Balance bar & 4" tortilla (I know, BAD)

*   No Comment, was it one of my L/C tortillas at least?*

5.  chicken breast, 1 c. mixed greens, 1 scallion, 5 grape   tomatoes, 1/4 avocado, 1/2 c. broccoli, 2 Tbsp. balsamic vinegairette

*  *

6.  --will grab handful of nuts before bedtime-- (is this okay?)

*  Not a meal, another shake, 2 tsp of flax...no fruit*

I hope you did legs today, your partner did, I know because The Rose helped her in the afternoon 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 16, 2003)

*4/16/03*

Your W/O until you bring a notebook or improve memory...lol

1a) WG Pulldowns, 50, 60, 70, 80
1b)  RG Pulldowns, same w8

2a)  Rope low cable seated (chair, not apperatus) pulls, 60-100
2b) Prone row WG, but T-bar type machine, ? w8...you weren't partner on that

3a) One arm BB T-bar to 15 pounds added
3b) Hammer pulldown, hands over bars, not grips, 25, 45, 70, per side  new PR

4a) Swiss ball reverse hypers
4b)  w8ed hypers

Good W/O 

DP


----------



## spain (Apr 16, 2003)

4/16 MEALS:
1.  1/2 chicken breast, 3 whites, 1 whole egg
2.  2 scoops Muscle Provider, 2 tsp. flax, 3 strawberries
3.  6 oz. canned tuna, 1 c. arugula, 5 grape tomatoes, 1/2 leek, 1/2 c. broccoli, 1/2 avocado, 1 Tbsp. canola mayo
4.  1/2 chicken breast, 3 whites, 1 whole egg
5.  1 chicken breast, 1 Tbsp. capers, garlic, lemon juice, 1 c. green beans
6.  2 scoops Muscle Provider, 2 Tbsp. heavy cream

5 liters of water

Thank you, DP, for the workout documentation.  I'll bring a notebook on Friday.  Today's workout felt great!

In reference to yesterday's disastrous meal, I have to admit that it was not one of the low-carb tortillas (it was from the Tortilla Lady).  I improved today, eh?

I've got my PT for legs tomorrow, plus I was thinking I would do bi's or tri's since we skipped them again on Monday.  Goodnight!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 16, 2003)

Much better.......meal 4 could have had greens/dressing, no egg. 


Spain....since you're going so low on the carb...almost "carb phobic" from a certain POV...we are either going to have to introduce carb-ups, or add some oats and sweet potato daily....here is some info on Carb-ups

Read as many links as you can please!

http://ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?threadid=5121

Let us know which sounds better, 1/2 cup of oats in meal one and 4 0z of sweet potato later in the day...or a bi-weekly carbing? 

Now what about my Back and Shoulders? 


DP


----------



## spain (Apr 17, 2003)

DP-in response to the daily vs. bi-weekly carbing, I think I'll try bi-weekly and see how it goes.  I read the entire carb up thread and my head is now swimming.  I did not realize there was such an exact science to eating!  The idea of consuming more carbs is really appealing to me.  I know I'm fighting off this cold, but my energy is alarmingly low.  In fact my leg workout today sucked because I was so wiped out.  I slept for three hours this afternoon, which I do about every two years.  I was unexpectedly needed to sub for the coed volleyball tournament tonight, so my diet really faltered due to lack of organization and craziness with kid management (the soccer mom syndrome).  So, here goes....

4/17 MEALS

1.  1 chicken breast, 3 whites, 1 whole egg  (too much?)
2.  2 scoops Muscle Provider, 3 strawberries, 2 tsp. flax
3.  1/2 chicken breast, protein bar & Red Bull (I know, I know, but you wanted me to be honest - this was pre-game, during my son's tae kwan do)
4.  1/2 c. ground venison, 1/2 tomato
5.  2 scoops MP, 2 Tbsp. heavy cream

3.5 L water

For some reason, I'm starving right now and I'm up way too late.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed for tomorrow's workout!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 18, 2003)

I got your message about the W/O...use last weeks missed W/O's  plan.

Meal one was fine.....meal 3 was honest, but honestly SUCKED (end of lecture)...more veggies/greens and water (5 L)  please. 

Go till Monday w/o a carb-up..and we will discuss it in the gym...and then post it here.....mostly likely starting you on a "partial carb-up"....Feel better T....come by today for immune stuff, it's not too late.....there are some lingering illnesses out there!


----------



## spain (Apr 24, 2003)

Long time, no post  Life has been very difficult and unfortunately, my diets and workout have suffered.  But, no more whining (DP hates whiners!).

Right now I will just post today's activities.  If it is necessary to backlog my diet from the last six days, I will.  My meals have been pretty consistent, aside from a couple freak-out chocolate episodes.

Today was a physical therapy day for my knee.  I'm hoping that I'll be released next week.  I got through my entire workout sans knee brace.

4/24 MEALS
1.  3 whites, 1 whole egg, 4 oz. turkey, 5 grape tomatoes
2.  2 scoops MP, 3 strawberries, 1 tsp. flax, 5 almonds
3.  6 oz. canned tuna, 1 c. mixed greens, 1 scallion, 1/2 carrot, 1/2 avocado, 5 grape tomatoes, 1 Tbsp. balsamic vinegarette
4.  same as 2
5.  chicken breast, 1 c. mixed veggies (peas, green beans, carrots)

5 L. water

I am greatly looking forward to shoulders tomorrow!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by spain *_
> (DP hates whiners!).



Really? 





Good to see you back


----------



## Jodi (Apr 25, 2003)

> Really?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 25, 2003)

They are pretty funny aren't they? 

(Luckily she grunts (nicely) and doesn't whine...yet)

Spain, I thought we were gonna introduce some starchy carbs in meals 1 and 3?.....  A little oatemeal and sweet potato.  In meal 5, watch out for cooked carrots and peas, we prefer fiberous veggies here! 


Back W/O..I'm actually forgetting

1a) Rope pulldown
1b)  Rope seated cable row

2a)  Str8 overhand MG seated cable row
2b)  Wide V angle seated cable row

3a) NG parellel V-bar pulldown
3b) NG handles pulldown

4a) Seated V-vbar cable row
4b) Seated Handles cable row

5) The between the legs standing rope cable hyper

6) w8ed Hypers

7) Rack pulls

There might have been another pulldown...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 25, 2003)

Since you didn't bring your notebook.......your W/O was a modified  version of w8's

1) Seated BB press  BB/10, 55/8, 65/7 75/4  Bar/15
2) Lean-Away Laterals 10/8, 10/10. 8/12
3)  Plate front raise, 10/10 9/15 8/20

4a) Prone Swiss Ball DB rear raise. 3/10, 5/8, 8/8
*Whining, PENALTY SS*
4b) flat bench prone, floor to lateral, to front, to lateral (sweeps) to floor X 8, 3-5 pounds

5a) Cable Inverted NG, V-bar cable upright row  8/40, 8/50, 8/60
5b) BB WG to 2-3 " above the the pec line upright row Bar X 8 X 3
5c) DB shrugs 10/25. 8/35. 8/45


----------



## spain (Apr 25, 2003)

Oh yeah, about those carbs...  they were incorporated today.  Thanks for the w/o documentation.

4/25 MEALS
1.  2 scoops MP,  tsp. flax, 3 strawberries, 5 almonds
2.  1/2 c. oatmeal, 1 Tbsp. almond butter
3.  6 oz. canned tuna, mixed greens and lots of other veggies,    1/2 boiled egg white
4.  chicken breast, 1 c. steamed broccoli
5.  ----I'm going out for sushi (I'll stick to the sashimi in order to avoid the starch)

I'll see you in the AM for arms, Dr. Pain!!!

I forgot to do the sweet potatoes today - oops.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 25, 2003)

Meal 2 is NOT a meal w/o a protein source......almond butter does not qualify...and you're welcome 

Meal 3 needs fat, more than 1/2 an egg 

DP


----------



## sara (Apr 25, 2003)

Dr. Pain, are sashimis ok to eat? ( for my cut?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 26, 2003)

Sara, ask in YOUR Journal...and I will tell you that you are on a "Different Cut, and later into it"  than Spain....and it would be up to you, it's NOT on your plan! 

DP


----------



## sara (Apr 26, 2003)

ok


----------



## spain (Apr 29, 2003)

Although DP questions my accountability, I have been very disciplined these last few days (no chocolate at all, except in protein drinks!).  Here is my backlog of meals:

4/26 MEALS:
1.  2 scoops protein powder, 3 strawberries, 1 tsp. flax, 5 almonds [44P]
2.  3 whites, 1 whole egg, 4 oz. chicken, handful of spinach [51P]
3.  1 small sweet potato (I honestly didn't weigh or measure - how much is one serving?), 1 Tbsp. butter [2P]
4.  chicken breast, mixed greens & veggies (do I have to be more specific?), 1 Tbsp. bals. vin. [35P]
5.  2 scoops protein powder, 5 raspberries, 2 Tbsp. heavy cream (this is SO GOOD - I think this is going to help me through those chocolate cravings; because raspberries are smaller than strawberries I used 5) [44]
TOTAL: 176 g. protein


4/27 MEALS:
1.  1/2 c. (measured before cooking)slow cooking oatmeal, 2 scoops protein powder, sprinkle of cinnamon [50P]
2.  2 scoops protein powder, 5 raspberries, 1 tsp. flax, 5 almonds [49P]
3.  3 oz. canned tuna, 2 boiled egg whites, celery, onion, 1 Tbsp. canola mayo, 1 c. mixed greens, 5 grape tomatoes [32P]
4.  2 scoops protein powder, 5 raspberries, 2 Tbsp. heavy cream [44P]
5.  1 small sweet potato, 1 Tbsp. butter, chicken breast, 1 c. green beans [37P]
TOTAL:  212 g. protein

4/28 MEALS:
1.  1/2 c. oatmeal, 2 scoops protein powder, cinnamon [50P]
2.  2 scoops protein powder, 5 raspberries, 1 tsp. flax, 5 almonds [49P]
3.  chicken breast (I must confess this is the inside of a BK chicken whopper that I ordered with mustard - I did not eat the bun.  Should I be concerned with possible marinade?) [35P]
4.  6 oz. salmon, 1 c. broccoli, 1/2 tomato [34P]
5.  2 scoops protein powder, 5 raspberries, 2 Tbsp. heavy cream (44P)
TOTAL:  212 g. protein

4/29 MEALS:
1.  1/2 c. oatmeal, 2 scoops protein powder, cinnamon [50P]
2.  2 scoops protein powder, 3 strawberries, 1 tsp. flax, 5 almonds [49P]
3.  3 oz. canned tuna, 2 boiled egg whites, 1 Tbsp. canola mayo [32P]
4.  4 oz. turkey, 1 c. yogurt, 2 celery stalks [44P]
5.  2 scoops protein powder, 2 Tbsp. heavy cream, 3 strawberries [44P]
TOTAL:  219 g. protein

So, any feedback?  DP-would you like me to list carbs & fats, as well?  Is my protein intake adequate?  5 L. water consumed on all days.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by spain *_
> 
> 3.  chicken breast (I must confess this is the inside of a BK chicken whopper that I ordered with mustard - I did not eat the bun.  Should I be concerned with possible marinade?) [35P]
> 
> ...



I hope your chest was freaking sore? 

The BK chicken is OK, but really salty.....I recook them in a microwave w/paper towels to soak excess fat too (The Radio guys bring me lunch for Tue/Wed)...there is no sauce unless you add it, more like seasoning, and  should be OK.


Let's get past this SP only type meal...and yes, your evolving with your posts....LEARN all of the food values...P, CHO and F, and post them if you can...it will help you in the long run when we just give you marconutrient numbers to go by.

Also level your meals off at 40 P each X 5 now.......at your BW, you don't need those 50 P  meals   (30 P isn't good either)

Good Job.....  

DP


----------



## spain (Apr 30, 2003)

Thank you for the POSITIVE feedback...I'll try to digest (no pun intended) all of the nutritional info.

4/30 MEALS:
1.  1/2 c. oatmeal, 1 1/2 scoops protein powder, cinnamon [39P, 8C, 2F]
2.  3 whites, 1 whole egg, 4 oz. chicken, 1/2 tomato [51P, 4C, 6F]
3.  2 scoops MP, 5 raspberries, 1 tsp. flax, 5 almonds [49 P, 19C, 17F]
4.  5 oz. chicken breast, mixed greens & veggies, 1 Tbsp. bals. vin. [40P, ?C, 15F] (I didn't measure my veggies...I will from now on!)
5.  1 1/2 scoops MP, 5 raspberries, 2 Tbsp. heavy cream [38P, 7C, 12F]

I am beat.  The stiffness in my back is just a precursor of the soreness that will come tomorrow...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by spain *_
> Thank you for the POSITIVE feedback...I'll try to digest (no pun intended) all of the nutritional info.
> 
> 4/30 MEALS:
> ...



T, you need to revisit the MP label.....I don't have a Chocolate canister at home, but the Vanilla is 16 P per scoop...it also looks like you are counting your chicken at 8 P per oz...it runs from 6 P uncooked to 9 P cooked, so that is fine...rememer what we talked about 50 P is TOO MUCH!

We also want 10-12 grams of fat in each meal...balance this out please?   ( I don't think 5  almonds is 10 grams of fat in meal 3 and meals one and two are light)

Try that link, and if you can, post daily totals....how can you be sore from such a wussy W/O 

DP


----------



## sara (Apr 30, 2003)

1/2 cup oatmeal ( 8 grams of carbs?) really?


----------



## w8lifter (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> 1/2 cup oatmeal ( 8 grams of carbs?) really?




No


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> 1/2 cup oatmeal ( 8 grams of carbs?) really?



Missed that one...tnx Sara......


Spain, you don't have my L/C oatmeal, do you?  (that could explain it)


Spain is new to to this...she is trying....even screams obscenities during her sets, she is so intense...lol 

Spain you've got the gist of the program.......now you just need to figure out your food values and adjust accordingly


----------



## wooser (May 6, 2003)

Hey whats up, it's Laura.  I don't know if you'll read this by tomorrow but there's been a family emergency and I'm about to drive to my parents house in prescott so I won't be able to work out with you guys tomorrow.  I don't know when I'll be back but I'll let you know.

Have a good workout


----------



## spain (May 6, 2003)

I hope everything is okay with your family.  Keep us posted.  I'll be sending some positive energy your way...
Good luck & let me know if I can help somehow.


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 6, 2003)

Ditto!  (hope everything is OK )

Es*pain*...I won't be there either.......kick Dr. J's ass please!


----------



## spain (May 6, 2003)

Okay, here goes again on the nutrition breakdown of my meals.  I don't know how the oatmeal mix-up occured, but I think I corrected it this time around.  DP, in response to your question about my chocolate MP, my label shows the following:  1 scoop - calories 115, total fat 1 g, total carbs 5 g, protein 22g.  Can the chocolate really have 6 more grams of protein than the vanilla?  If so, I'm definitely sticking to the chocolate.  I got all of my information straight off the labels and/or from calorieking.com & fitday.com.

5/6:
1.  1/3 c. steel cut Irish oatmeal [3.6 F, 34.3 C, 8.8 P]; 1 1/2 scoops Muscle Provider [1.5 F, 7.5 C, 33 P]; 1 T cream [5 F, .5 C, .5 P] = 10.1 FAT, 42.3 CARBOHYDRATE, 42.3 PROTEIN

2.  8 oz. baked tofu, firm [14.2 F, 4.4 C, 23.8 P], 1 boiled egg [5.6 F, .7 C, 7 P], 2 c. spinach [.2 F, 2.2 C, 1.8 P], onion, tomato, 1 tsp. red wine vinegar = 20 FAT, 7.3 CARBOHYDRATE, 32.6 PROTEIN
* yes, I realize too much fat, not enough protein

3.  1 c. baked sweet potato [.2 F, 48.4 C, 3 P], 1 T. butter [14.3 F], 4 oz. turkey [1.8 F, 25.6 P] = 16.3 FAT, 48.4 CARBOHYDRATE, 28.6 PROTEIN

4.  1 1/2 scoops Muscle Provider [1.5 F, 7.5 C, 33 P], 2 tsp. flax oil [14 F], 5 almonds [3 F, 1 C, 1.5 P] = 18.5 FAT, 8.5 CARBOHYDRATE, 34.5 PROTEIN

5.  6 oz. canned salmon [13.5 F, 32.5 P], 1 c. arugula, tomatoes, onion, 2 egg whites [11.2 F, 1.4 C, 14 P] = 24.7 FAT, 1.4 CARBOHYDRATE, 46.5 PROTEIN

DAILY TOTALS: 
  89.6 FAT
  107.9 CARBOHYDRATE
  184.5 PROTEIN

The letters and numbers are blurring.  I'm so wiped out from our leg workout, DP (I know, wussy - whatever!).  I am going to fall into bed.  I'll see you in the AM; I take it you got Laura's message?


----------



## spain (May 6, 2003)

DP - you slacker!


----------



## spain (May 6, 2003)

OOps!  I didn't mean to submit that as is.  I meant to hit the "add smiles".  I'm definitely tired.  I'll miss you manana, but Dr. J and I will have a good time without you guys -j/k.


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 7, 2003)

Spain...didn't know you were using Steel cut, your carb portions are too high in meals one and three.......no more then 20-25 C after fiber......would have been easier using old fashion, but we do like stell cut too, less SP, you freak 

Meal five...you used the wrong number for egg*whites* they are F/F

K...you just need to work on getting your meals more balanced...see w8lifter's CSH journal, and Jodi's CSH  

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by spain *_
> DP - you slacker!



btw...smilies or not......that's gonna cost you.......

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?postid=84665#post84665


----------

